# canidae vs iams?



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

my wife got a job at a doggie day care(kennel) and she loves it. we use to feed our dogs iams and the owner of the kennel turned us on to canidae. it has been 3 weeks since we started them on canidae and i can see a difference in their coat(not shedding as much) and muscle tone looks better. i just want to know is it worth the extra $7 a 20# bag as far as protein is concerned? we also mix in 1 1/2 tps of wet canidae in with their kibble. i think there is a difference in our dogs but i may just want it to be better.
:roll:


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

it is absolutely worth it, imo iams is garbage it is full of fillers while candidae is created to be closer to the natural diet of a dog. you are already seeing the benefits in the long run it will really help the dogs health!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

BullPunk77 said:


> it is absolutely worth it, imo iams is garbage it is full of fillers while candidae is created to be closer to the natural diet of a dog. you are already seeing the benefits in the long run it will really help the dogs health!


thank you. i think i see the difference already.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Protein count for Canidae and Iams

Here is an example of Canidae ingredients of Lamb & Rice compared to Iams Ingredients of Lamb & Rice

Canidae

All Natural Ingredients
Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flax Seed, Sun cured Alfalfa Meal, Sunflower Oil, Lamb, Lecithin, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Linoleic Acid, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract, Inulin (from Chicory Root), Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Fermentation Solubles, L-Lysine, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (source of Vitamin B2), Beta Carotene, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, D-Biotin, Organic Selenium, Dried Papaya, Dried Pineapple, Vitamin B12 Supplement.

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein (min.) 21.00% 
Crude Fat (min.) 12.50% 
Crude Fiber (max.) 4.00% 
Moisture (max.) 10.00% 
Lenoleic Acid (Omega 6) (min.) 3.55% 
Vitamin E (min.) 160.00 IU/kg 
Calcium (min.) 1.40% 
Phosphorus (min.) 1.00% 
Zinc (min.) 260.00 mg/kg 
Iron (min.) 300.00 mg/kg 
Alpha Linolenic Acid (Omega 3) (min.) .75% 
Ascorbic Acid (vitamin C) (min.) 50.00 mg/kg 
Lactobacillus Acidophilus (min.) 100 million CFU/lb 
Cellulase (a) (min.) 100 CMCU/kg 
pH 6.0

(a) One carboxymethyl cellulose unit (CMCU) is that amount of enzyme which liberates one micromole of reducing sugar (expressed as glucose equivalents) in one minute under the conditions of the assay.

______________________________________________________________

Iams

Ingredients 
Lamb Meal, Brewers Rice, *Corn Meal*, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, *Corn Grits*, Chicken By-Product Meal, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp (Sugar Removed), Fish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, *Brewers Dried Yeast*, *Salt, Sodium Hexametaphosphate*, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Fish Oil (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Monosodium Phosphate, DL-Methionine, Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis Nutrient (percent) 
Crude Protein not less than 22.0% 
Crude Fat not less than 12.0% 
Crude Fiber not more than 5.0% 
Moisture not more than 10.0% 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids not less than 2.00%* 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids not less than 0.20%*

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.

I have bolded things in the foods that should not be there as dogs can not digest them. I hope this helps of why your dogs are doing much better on Canidae then they are on Iams. Like it was said Iams is Crap.. all it is a higher cost of Ol'Roy/Pedigree/Benefit etc.

Deb


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you. when i compared the ingredents on the back of the bags they looked very similar. i'm just another dumb consumer.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i am curently feeding canidae. before this i was feeding timberwolf, whcih my dog did OK on. for the price that i was paying for the timberwolf i didint see the results i was hoping for so i switched over to canidae which is showing better results and is way cheaper


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey anyone know about a dog food made by vets choice called holistic health extension. A dog trainer recomoneded to me and it seem to be working fine my dogs coat looks shinny. Ijust don't know if it the best thing out there
here is the web site maybe some can tell me something
www.vetschoice.com


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> Hey anyone know about a dog food made by vets choice called holistic health extension. A dog trainer recomoneded to me and it seem to be working fine my dogs coat looks shinny. Ijust don't know if it the best thing out there
> here is the web site maybe some can tell me something
> www.vetschoice.com


I looked over the website and from what I can read it does not look like a bad food.

Here are the ingredients

Ingredients
Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and ascorbic acid and rosemary extract). Lamb Meal, Fish Meal, Flax Seed, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewer Dried Yeast, Egg Product, Apple Cider Vinegar, Garlic, Astragalus, CoQ10, DHA, Gingko Biloba, Ginger, Primrose Oil, Glucosamine, Condroitin, Trace Mineral Salt, DL Methione, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Activated, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboﬂavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Coral Calcium, Vitamin D, Magnesium, Niacin Supplement, Choline Choride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ester C, Biotin, Inositol, Omega 3 / Omega 6 Oils, Dehydrated Kelp, Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Calcium lodate, Sodium Selenite, , Yucca Schidigera Extract, Colostrum, Blue/Green Algae, Pectin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, B. Subtillus, Bacillus lichenformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae and Aspergillus niger

I do not find anything really bad in it. There is a few things I do not recommend to feed but that is coming from a RAW DIET stand point.

Otherwise test it out and let us know about it

You are not able to purchase it anywhere yet. I checked Virginia and its all upper east coast right now.

Deb


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks yeah i'm from NEW YORK so thats why i guess the trainer knew about it. I take 2 cup's of the kibbles and mix it with 1/2 pound of raw diet. I get it from these people who my trainer and just about all the people who train there use. When i got my dog he was abandon and the people where feeding him some red junk i don't even know the name but when i went to walk him his bowl would be full of it and they would leave it there until he finished it his coat was dry looking matter of fact his whole apperance looked bad now i got him here with me for the past 2 weeks and i have been feeding him this once a day and he looks so much better. Here is the web site tell me what you think
http://healthyalternativepetdiets.com/index.html
here are some pic's of him i posted up on here
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/4424-im-keeping-him.html


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I am really happy with canidae. its hard to find a food that works as well for all my dogs at the same time


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Results from your question about Vet Choice*



bkwil said:


> Hey anyone know about a dog food made by vets choice called holistic health extension. A dog trainer recomoneded to me and it seem to be working fine my dogs coat looks shinny. Ijust don't know if it the best thing out there
> here is the web site maybe some can tell me something
> www.vetschoice.com


Ok this is what my Nutritionist for dog stated about this food:

kibble contains beet pulp. Beet pulp is put into kibble to hold the food together (stool firming agent) and to mask inferior ingredients including the rancidity of fat. I am surprised to see that in this food because it otherwise has clean ingredients.

both foods also have chondroitin, glucosamine, digestive enzymes and probiotics. When these are present in dog foods it is a marketing hype. There cannot be enough chondroitin adn glucosamine added cost effectively to be of benefit. the probiotics cannot survive the packaging process and are ineffective. the digestive enzymes are also not usually adequately preserved to be effective.

He recommends on feeding it.

Deb


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

He recommends on feeding it. 
Did you mean not feeding it and if so what would be a good diet to feed him?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> He recommends on feeding it.
> Did you mean not feeding it and if so what would be a good diet to feed him?


NOT feeding it

Canidae and Blue Buffalo are two of the best dog foods out there. that meets dogs needs.

Deb


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok thanks i got a couple local shops who sell it so i'm going to check it out...i still got about 15lbs left on a 20lbs bag so i'll make a slow switch and how about the raw


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> Ok thanks i got a couple local shops who sell it so i'm going to check it out...i still got about 15lbs left on a 20lbs bag so i'll make a slow switch and how about the raw


Are you planning on going on a full Raw Diet or a Kibble/raw diet?

If you are going Raw / Kibble ... go with Canidae and raw

If you are going with just raw .. much better diet all the way around ..

Deb ..


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

canidae is the feed i use, and imo its the best. if i wanted to save alittle money but still wanted quality i would get kirkland lamb and chicken. there's a thread i seen on another forum that rated all the most popular feeds available, and canidae score in the top 3. but every dog is different. to each his own

edit: raw diet is even better for your dog, gets alittle expensive where i live (still havent found a cheap local slaughter house) so i only feed them raw every other day. chicken quarter and raw eggs. sometimes i give them whole fish too.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Canidae is the best bang for the buck. Top 3 Dog Foods IMO are Innova Evo, Orijen, and Timberwolf Organics, but they cost more. A Raw diet is the best though.


----------

